# Changing FM3 visa to a working FM3 visa



## Manzanilloblogger (Oct 19, 2008)

I thought this would be useful for everybody. I've been trying to find information on how to change my FM3 visa characteristic from 'retired' to 'working' as an independent business person. It gives you the privilege of paying taxes, but also allows you to start your own business.

Does anybody have experience doing this? What is required? Any links of use?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That's a subject best discussed with your immigration officials. For the most part, it seems that a working permission is specific to a particular job in a certain location and doesn't mean that you can work anywhere else without a new endorsement from immigration. However, if you have capital and want to start a new business, I think that is another category. You will have to be more specific before you approach INM (immigration).


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I consulted an accountant and she guided me through the paperwork and helped me interpret the instructions I received from immigration. If you don't already have an RFC (Mexican tax ID number), you will be also applying for one at the same time. Another _trámite_ to get through.

This website isn't conclusive, but it has the general idea. I recall something like having to write a letter explaining what "economic activity" I was going to be performing "_de manera independiente_".


----------



## Manzanilloblogger (Oct 19, 2008)

maesonna said:


> I consulted an accountant and she guided me through the paperwork and helped me interpret the instructions I received from immigration. If you don't already have an RFC (Mexican tax ID number), you will be also applying for one at the same time. Another _trámite_ to get through.
> 
> This website isn't conclusive, but it has the general idea. I recall something like having to write a letter explaining what "economic activity" I was going to be performing "_de manera independiente_".


Thanks! Great link.

-Manzanilloblogger
Manzanillo Mexico Blog


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

FM3 for Actividades Lucrativas is at the bottom of this page with a link to the English version on Immigrations web site.

Manzanillo Immigration will also give you a list of requirements


----------

